# New Speed Stacks Timer (v4)



## Sajwo (Dec 8, 2015)

It will come out in March 2016. Looks weird


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 8, 2015)

Super Weird, and I think the different shape is gonna make it difficult to ever add into regulations, having your hands angled like that would clearly give you an advantage in pick-up time over normal speedstacks.


----------



## Chree (Dec 8, 2015)

I think the advantage is minimal and that the shape doesn't matter much. I see people angling their hands while using the current straight timer all the time. Surely people will wind up holding their hands straight against an angled timer, too.

I've had a glimpse of this thing already, and I'm sure others who have will chime in soon. There are a lot of really nice improvements going on here.


----------



## Berd (Dec 8, 2015)

Crazy! Looks futuristic!


----------



## tx789 (Dec 8, 2015)

Are any new features announced. For this? What makes it better than the stack mat pro, if it is that is.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 8, 2015)

tx789 said:


> Are any new features announced. For this? What makes it better than the stack mat pro, if it is that is.



It will run on 2 AAA bateries and you will be able to save 3 times.


----------



## Brold (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks legit. Probably gonna be super expensive though.


----------



## Chree (Dec 8, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> It will run on 2 AAA bateries and you will be able to save 3 times.



Also, the Power and Reset buttons are resessed, which prevents accidental resets.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 8, 2015)

Brold said:


> Looks legit. Probably gonna be super expensive though.



Same price as v3.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't like it.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 8, 2015)

The positioning of the power button would help with not dropping the cube on it.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 8, 2015)

This has been designed with WCA in mind. O-Rings are effectively built in, also the 2.5mm jack at the front to connect to display/PC is a much better socket so it doesn't come loose as easily.

As for me, I'm going to get one as soon as I can for personal use since my stackmat is dying. This thing looks REALLY good, can't wait for them to be implemented in competition!


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 8, 2015)

This looks cool actually, I like the new mat design!

Where did you find out about this?


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 8, 2015)

Just a random Speed Stacking fanpage on FB. Here are some more photos - https://www.facebook.com/speedstack...1635199&hash=3605022450867302066&pagefilter=3

It is said that the premiere will take place on competition in Germany, but I don't know if it's true


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 8, 2015)

Accidentally deleted my previous post -- oops. 

The new timer is great, though, for many reasons:

- AAA batteries prevent timer resets, as they do not suffer from brief power disconnects like coin batteries do.
- The reset/power buttons are significantly lower than the plastic around it. Because of this, Bill Wang-style resets are not possible.
- The hand pads are curved, which isn't a really big deal, but it sure feels aesthetically pleasing to put your hands on the pads.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 8, 2015)

That's pretty awesome. I'd be interested in that.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 8, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Accidentally deleted my previous post -- oops.
> 
> The new timer is great, though, for many reasons:
> 
> ...



As for point one, this will prevent it breaking in the way mine did 
Looks cool, the rounded display is awesome.


----------



## cubizh (Dec 8, 2015)

Hopefully backwards compatible mats...


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 8, 2015)

cubizh said:


> Hopefully backwards compatible mats...



Yes, it is backwards compatible with all the mats we currently use.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 8, 2015)

Opinions:
Mat design looks cool! Timer design looks kinda bad, the curved time display looks dumb. Functionality over looks, though.


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks interesting, and a well needed update for timers.


----------



## JamesDanko (Dec 9, 2015)

Does it plug into a mac?


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 15, 2015)

New official mat. Looks ugly


----------



## Kudz (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice, that they thought about speedcubing, but mat is awfull. Is it(cubing one) same thicknesses as v3 mat?


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 15, 2015)

and people said the yuxin was ugly...


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 15, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> and people said the yuxin was ugly...



and it is ugly right? what's your point?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 15, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> and it is ugly right? what's your point?



That this timer looks even uglier...

(in his opinion)


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> http://i67.tinypic.com/mug7t2.jpg
> 
> New official mat. Looks ugly



Oh my gosh.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 15, 2015)

My timer is starting to die so I was planning on getting a new one. I may as well wait a few months until this comes out. I like that it uses AAA batteries because I have several spare rechargeable AAAs at home.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 15, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> That this timer looks even uglier...
> 
> (in his opinion)



thank you for answering for me
the timer looks pretty weird but it isnt that bad, but the mat looks absolutely awful


----------



## DELToS (Dec 15, 2015)

I might get this, I'll watch some unboxing and maybe reviews first, tho


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Dec 15, 2015)

Does it play music when you turn it on tho?


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 15, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> Does it play music when you turn it on tho?


This ^
It's an absolutely essential feature
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## typeman5 (Dec 17, 2015)

eeew.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 17, 2015)

You can already have your hands angled inwards; it's not like you can't do that with the normal timers.


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2015)

DELToS said:


> I might get this, I'll watch some unboxing and maybe reviews first, tho



coz totes the unboxing is like, legit now u know its a gud timer, cos like when it comes out of te box its how you no its gud


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wait, let me get this straight. You *can* use the previous timer with the new mat?

cuz its kewl

I mean the one in the first pic


----------



## molarmanful (Dec 19, 2015)

That is sick. I guess my opinion is different, but it's awesome.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

ew the mat >.<


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll probably stick with my Gen 3, unless this features something revolutionary, which I highly doubt. While this definitely seems like a upgrade, I'm not sure if the price is going to be warranted. Also, I hate the design.

We'll wait and see!


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 19, 2015)

Yay! the features are great
Ew, it looks awful.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 19, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Yay! the features are great
> Ew, it looks awful.



I don't get it. I think it looks soooo cool and futuristic. You must be a really plain guy, haha.

Oh yeah, and also, I got to try Kit's at the comp. It's cool.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 19, 2015)

It wouldn't be a bad idea for me to get a new timer, so might get this when it's released since it seems pretty good. Also, I have no issue with how it looks.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't know if I should like it :confused: It looks a bit weird and futuristic, but I think I have to see it irl


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm probably gonna get this. My old timer is dead, and this one is a nice incremental upgrade without introducing something stupid. Also, it looks incredibly cool.

The WCA mat looks godawful though, I'll probably get a different one of those.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 22, 2015)

Just in case you guys were wondering, heres what the first mat looks like IRL. It's called the Voxel Glow. 

Also, heres a look into the other "premium" stackmats. 
http://imgur.com/a/QVDYE
Missing: Flame Premuim Stackmat


Sorry for potato cameraness.


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 22, 2015)

1w3playZ said:


> Just in case you guys were wondering, heres what the first mat looks like IRL. It's called the Voxel Glow.
> View attachment 5743
> Also, heres a look into the other "premium" stackmats.
> http://imgur.com/a/QVDYE
> ...



Those mats look pretty cool!

I think that this will be an awesome timer. The curved screen and angled pads make it look really futuristic!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 22, 2015)

tbh it looks pree badass


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2015)

I already saw the flame one in dubai?


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 22, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> Those mats look pretty cool!
> 
> I think that this will be an awesome timer. The curved screen and angled pads make it look really futuristic!



Yeah! I wonder if this Voxel Glow mat will become the new standard mat design? The pads kind of look like it. 
Also, checking SpeedStacks.com, they seem to be selling Voxel Glow mats as standards, which is weird. Maybe trying to get rid of them before this release?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 14, 2016)

I wasn't around when the pro came out, so what is the precedent for how fast the regs will be updated to support new timers?


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I wasn't around when the pro came out, so what is the precedent for how fast the regs will be updated to support new timers?



The new mat and timer were designed with the aid of WCA, so right away I guess.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 14, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> The new mat and timer were designed with the aid of WCA, so right away I guess.



where and when will i be able to get one?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 14, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> The new mat and timer were designed with the aid of WCA, so right away I guess.



Thanks!



Aaron Lau said:


> where and when will I be able to get one?



Sajwo said March in the OP. You will be able to get it at speedstacks.com


----------



## Laura O (Jan 15, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> The new mat and timer were designed with the aid of WCA, so right away I guess.



The mat was designed *for* the WCA and sanctioned by the WCA.
The new timer generation will be added to the regulations early enough.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 10, 2016)

Already for sale on 51morefun  Quite excited for this one


----------



## cuber8208 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just got mine, the display is really crisp and the curved numbers don't take much time to get used to, you don't really feel the "inward" facing of the hand posture as most people seemed to think you would from the pictures but the side of the sensors closer to the fingertips slopes down a little. This feature is really ergonomic and seems to give a more relaxed start to solves by allowing the fingers to bend slightly as you start the timer instead of being completely flat. The five small rubber feet underneath also grip very well. The lights do not blind you unlike the QJ timer lights.


----------



## xchippy (Mar 14, 2016)

It's like the same as the v3 except the angled hands, which would be different and might cause an advantage or disadvantage. I don't think it should be added to the regulations


----------



## biscuit (Mar 14, 2016)

xchippy said:


> It's like the same as the v3 except the angled hands, which would be different and might cause an advantage or disadvantage. I don't think it should be added to the regulations



There are other significant changes, such as the type of battery, and resets/hitting the power button being harder to hit. The angled pads aren't a huge deal I don't think.


----------



## 1w3playZ (Mar 17, 2016)

Heres an unboxing of this thing:

Prepare yourself... Its... Interesting...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wohkV4OJsCA

*not my video*


----------



## 1w3playZ (Mar 17, 2016)

Also, this mat looks a lot better.

http://world.taobao.com/item/527875...n&spm=a312a.7700824.w4004-2611249754.3.7gR3fM


----------



## CubeBag (Mar 17, 2016)

You think it'll fit v3 pads? You know, like the pegs and holes are the same size and distance? I want to try it but I don't want to buy another mat


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 17, 2016)

CubeBag said:


> You think it'll fit v3 pads? You know, like the pegs and holes are the same size and distance? I want to try it but I don't want to buy another mat



Yes, they are compatible with current mats.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Yes, they are compatible with current mats.



Do you know when the v4 will be added to the regs?


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 17, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Do you know when the v4 will be added to the regs?



I'm not part of the WRC any longer, but I would guess that they will be added shortly after delegates start getting them.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> I'm not part of the WRC any longer, but I would guess that they will be added shortly after delegates start getting them.



Okay!


----------



## 1w3playZ (Mar 18, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> I'm not part of the WRC any longer, but I would guess that they will be added shortly after delegates start getting them.



Will they be used for US Nationals 2016?


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> Yay! the features are great
> Ew, it looks awful.



It looks weird to me as well, maybe just angled weirdly...

Eh, not really sure if it looks like I would like it, it looks "too sleek"

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016...2624602471.html?spm=2114.40010308.4.21.I4Iq8Y


What the heck, a chinese retailer looks like they are selling the speedcubing version!!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 26, 2016)

http://thecubicle.us/speedstacks-bundle-p-5737.html

On sale at the cubicle already!


----------



## Myachii (Mar 26, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> http://thecubicle.us/speedstacks-bundle-p-5737.html
> 
> On sale at the cubicle already!










gg


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 31, 2016)

So it turns out the debut was in Germany already. You can buy them on the speed stacks Germany site. They are almost $40 for just the timer, hopefully they will be cheaper in the US when released officially!

http://www.speedstacks.de/store/einzel.php


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 31, 2016)

1w3playZ said:


> Will they be used for US Nationals 2016?



99% probability no



biscuit said:


> Do you know when the v4 will be added to the regs?



Currently, they're _technically_ illegal because the rules don't explicitly count them, but they will be legal in the next iteration of the regs.


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 31, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> So it turns out the debut was in Germany already. You can buy them on the speed stacks Germany site. They are almost $40 for just the timer, hopefully they will be cheaper in the US when released officially!
> 
> http://www.speedstacks.de/store/einzel.php


 that happened a while ago


----------

